# return to training



## wushuguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey guys, it's been quite a while since I posted or been on the forum... been a rough year and relocation. Finally started training again. Anyway, here's a clip done with iMovie, just trying out how to use it and what effects it has and such. The one training with me in the video is a new friend. He has previous experience with boxing and krav maga, but new to FMA and CMA.
[video=youtube_share;hNIoAn4CcO8]http://youtu.be/hNIoAn4CcO8[/video]


----------

